# Kleine Frage zu Connection Pooling mit DataSource



## Niki (31. Okt 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe beim Tomcat das connection-Pooling erfolgreich konfiguriert. Als ich mir den Beispiel Code angesehen habe, ist mir aufgefallen dass ich nirgends sowas wie ein freeConnection oder releaseConnection habe. In der Dokumentation steht dass über das connection.close(); die Connection in den Pool zurück gegeben wird.
Ich würde gerne wissen wie das funktioniert. Ich dache bei einem close wird die komplette Connection abgebaut und kann nicht mehr verwendet werden. Ist da ein Proxy dazwischen geschalten der auf das close reagiert und die Connection anstatt zu schließen in den Pool zurück legt?

Besten Dank für aufklärende Antworten


----------



## maki (31. Okt 2007)

Du hast keine echte JDBC Conneciton, sondern einen Wrapper 

Nachtrag: Ja, es ist nur ein Proxy


----------



## Niki (31. Okt 2007)

Wow, die Antwort kam ja schnell. Danke, sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht!


----------

